# Drying plastisol transfers



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

Can plastisol transfers be dried using a heat press (hovering) or will the paper be ruined????


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A hover press will work.


----------



## nslette (Feb 1, 2013)

I know this is late, but I cure all my transfers with a heat press hovering about 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch for 1 minute at 430 degrees.


----------

